# How to stop Oscar eating so quick



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

We feed Oscar raw but he's always ate his food really quick! I try and separate it into bits but he's like a vacuum! ! And because he's so quick he wants more!

What can I do that will slow him down? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

you can give him a much larger piece so that he has to work at to eat, then remove it when you feel he has had enough. my girl does the same thing. I just watch her eat to make sure she dosnt choke since she is so small (only eats 1oz 2 times a day), and its to hard to get it away from her. she holds on for dear life LOL!!!


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

I seriously think he would wolf down an even larger piece or he'd bloody run off with it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

can you put him in the bathroom so he can't run off with it?


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

I could but hes got a bit of food aggression. He will really growl if I try and take meat off him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Meat is very high value to a dog. You have to train him to give up his prize, start with non food items, so swap a toy for preferred one or a chew, and praise him when he gives something up. Always replace it with something better, that is his motivation.
Eating quickly is normal for dogs though. as long as he isn't bringing the food back up i wouldn't be unduly worried.


----------

